# kein Ton bei mkv Dateien



## Domingu (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Hatte früher nie Probleme mit .mkv Datein (Matroska Video) aber neuerdings habe ich keinen Ton mehr, Bild hingegen ist wie immer perfekt. Was das Codec betrifft habe ich das K-Lite Codec Pack 7.8.4 drauf in der Mega Ausführung, also da müsste ja an sich alles dabei sein. Habe die Datei mal mit MediaInfo analysiert und da kam raus, dass das mkv file Vorbis als Audio Format nutzt. In den Einstellungen vom ffdshow audio decoder hingegen ist Vorbis mit libavodec aktiviert.
Bin ehrlich gesagt langsam mit meinem Latain am Ende, mehrstündiges googlen hat auch nichts gebracht.
Nutze Windows 7 64 bit, kann es vielleicht sein, dass es was mit den 64 bit zu tun hat, da ich in der Zeit wo ich noch keine Probleme mit mkv hatte ein 32bit Windows 7 nutzte.

mfg, domingu


----------



## Schisshase (26. Oktober 2011)

Mit Win 7 64 Bit kanns eigentlich nicht zusammenhängen weil ich das auch hab und alle meine mkvs (gezogenen und selbst erstellte mit DTS oder Dolby Digital)) keinerlei Tonprobleme haben. Das K-Lite Pack hab ich nicht drauf.
Sorry, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

Dito ... hab auch Windows 64bit. Mit VLC gibts eigentlich keinen Grund noch andere Codecpacks, in Verbindung mit .mkv, einzusetzen ... VLC bringt alle Bibliotheken von Hause aus mit.

Ich würde das Codec Pack einfach mal deinstallieren, neustarten und dann schauen ob es weiterhin Probleme gibt. Auch VLC neuinstallieren kann helfen, ich hatte ein merkwürdiges Problem als ich den letzten Beta-Treiber von nVidia installiert hatte ( Rage-Treiber ).

Bild stockte massiv und sah nach 'pseudo' 3D aus, nach der Neuinstallation von VLC war alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Domingu (26. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank für eure Antwroten ! Werde es mal mit dem VLC Player probieren, war sonst nämlich immer der Media Player oder Media Player classic.

mfg, domingu


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ging auch mal ein HD Video mit dem VLC nicht (sonst keine Probleme) und habe dafür den Media Player Classic genommen. Dazu brauchst du das plugin oder codec packet "ffdshow" dann sollte der ton auch funzen.


----------

